# Stranded in the Snow on the Knackered Valley



## backyardRR (Aug 14, 2012)

Half a foot of snow on Friday is largely gone but I got a kick out of this scene today in the town of Knackersville on my Knackered Valley Garden Railway. The buildings are stored for the winter but many of it's citizens are stranded, glued to the sidewalks of town.


----------

